# How to you mask straight lines for....



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

stripes,diamonds,checkers? Lately I have been tossing around the thought of using an overhead projector to use as a guide. I have used plumb bobs which get in the way really and I have also used a cheapo laser which is only accurate within an ⅛" over say an 8 ft. span which is not bad but...

The overhead could be the way to go because you could have a bunch of templates printed on clear sheets and to size it on the wall all you have to do is move it back and forth. I know artists use them to transfer art for tracing.

The other benefit is that you might be able to avoid measuring. I am not sure how crisp the lines would be though.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I snap chalk lines. My big head would get in the way of any light/laser. Those are inexpensive. Would hurt to try it out.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Cool idea! The only concern I have is that projectors distort images at the edges - ie they do project on a uniform scale, so that your triangles, for example, would be bigger on the edges of the projected image compared to the center.

The bigger the wall and the farther you move the projector from the wall, the greater the distortion becomes.

I am not sure of exact numbers, so it still might work (especially for smaller spaces).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gee, ever thought of WALLPAPER instead of paint.

(did I just blaspheme ??? :devil2: )

But seriously, there are papers that have any of those geometrics, and more. 

And if you do not like what's available in size, design, or color, with modern custom digital printing can give what the doctor ordered.

(sorry, it does behoove me to expound on my craft)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We used to use these all the time in our school, think I still have a few in a closet somewhere! They do a pretty good job, you can focus them and get a pretty crisp line. 
Now we use a projector and a document camera. Probably too pricey! 
I bet if you looked for an used projector you could hook up to a laptop, that would be great for murals and shapes, a little overkill for straight lines!
Or maybe this


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use a projector or chalk line if needed. Most straight lines can just be measured, depending on the job. The projector's image will become distorted if not properly aligned. Try moving the projection head closer to the image...if this doesn't work try the "Projector phone" then let me know how that works out for ya! :whistling2: then I don't have to spend my $ to try it out! Good luck with your project


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

$50 @ Lowes!!!
http://www.engineersupply.com/acculine-pro-magnetic-torpedo-laser-level-model-40-6164.aspx


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

$14 new from 21 sellers 
Consistent 60' crisp laser lines - set it once for large 120' plus workspace Will work outdoors 2 axis, 360 deg. rotation and aim, set once for level, square or any angle around corners Dual bubble vials Accuracy 3/8" at 20' Replacement "Command" mounting strips Ace No. 9092180
http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CEUQ8wIwBg#ps-sellers


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

One thing you might use is 1/8 inch tape you can get at the auto parts store. You can pull it and use it like a chalk line but it sticks, so thats better. I have used it when I have lines close together, and painting a different color in between.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Laser and chalk lines. I also use an overhead projector for more of the "artistic" stuff, but that usually is just logos or projects using airbrushes, etc.. Aaron gave you a couple of good laser examples, depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Tape measure and a chalk line. K.I.S.S.

BTW, I do stripes at all angles.


----------

